# Hid Oem Crystal Headlight Are Done !



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my hids are in.. they are done , aimed and all that good stuff.

in my opinion they are damn sexy i love it ALOT.

light up is great beam pattern ever so perfect and the intial start up and warm up of them are just unbelievable.

i still hafta organize some wires to make it look clean and nice so no pix of the engine bay will be posted.

i am currently waiting on my friend to load the pix onto his server so pix will be up.

project hid halo are cancelled due to the lack of funds and lack of interest now for the oem crystals are more of what im looking for as in body style wise.

keeping it somewhat stock.

as soon as i get pix you will be the first to be shown.


Many thanks to Rathi134 , BK Easley and his roommate and especially to my friend liep for all the hard work and help they have provided me in this project.

Thanks a ton fellas wouldnt be as successful as without you guys !


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

They do indeed look good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> They do indeed look good.


yea thanks for staking it out with me rathi.

still got a few wires to clean up and such.. if ur not bz you wanna swing on by my place and give me some pointers/ideas ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan01.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan02.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan03.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan04.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan05.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan06.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan07.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan08.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan09.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan10.jpg
http://www.hidretro.com/temp/liu/Nissan11.jpg

some of the night pix didnt turn out right due to his garage door lamp.

i will get some more better pix later on.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

siiiiiick...but i have to say, when they are on the car, they look freaky...like the car is staring at you...like those paintings that have eyes that follow you in the scary movies hahaha


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Daaamn liu, those are wicked. Great job man!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

congrats liu :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........damn..........................................









........so.................how much you said that cost you?


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Lui, 

Good job. They look real good. I'll have to post my pics when mine get done.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm curious what is cheaper:
Re-doin the crystals or since you completely gutted them anyway, cutting up a set of halos.

Either way, looks nice. But it isn't about how well they look, its how well they help you see.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn Liu, looks awesome. What was the cost? Lets see what it looks like on the garage door.

Did you ever have him make you city lights? I love this look:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

omg ! i want some .. those are sooo cool. and those civic ones look even better with the red city lights.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

they look real good with the lights on but look a lil wierd with only that ONE projector, i guess its cuz im used to seeing the other projector headlights.

very nice job LIU, its cool to see original stuff on the boards :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
The one light thing is odd since we are so used to seeing BMW style sual headlamps, but its growing on me. :crazy:

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn liu, i gotta say, that city light thing looks HOT!

and yah, the panel looks like its missing something........maybe paint it to match your car, or chrome it er, iunno.....................just, post more pics 

edit: wait a min, just took a second look at em. is it like a design, er swirly something in the metal? is it metal?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> damn liu, i gotta say, that city light thing looks HOT!
> 
> and yah, the panel looks like its missing something........maybe paint it to match your car, or chrome it er, iunno.....................just, post more pics
> 
> edit: wait a min, just took a second look at em. is it like a design, er swirly something in the metal? is it metal?


the metal is textured aluminum .. we tried keepin it as stock looking as possible with minimal light bleed.



1997 GA16DE said:


> Damn Liu, looks awesome. What was the cost? Lets see what it looks like on the garage door.
> 
> Did you ever have him make you city lights? I love this look:


no i dont have city lights yet.. i put duct tape around that hole so no water can get in.. i may or may not do city light im not sure yet.. right now i hafta do some re-arranging of the wires to keep my engine bay clean and somewhat stock looking and find a better place for a ground and a better place to mount the ballast on the driver side. The intake is in the way and tha ballast are pretty big itself and the damn battery so big .... hard 2 find a good place to mount it and have it somewhat hidden.



sethwas said:


> I'm curious what is cheaper:
> Re-doin the crystals or since you completely gutted them anyway, cutting up a set of halos.
> 
> Either way, looks nice. But it isn't about how well they look, its how well they help you see.
> ...


this was definately cheaper... i wanted to do the halos but decided not too cuz the halo housing was so shallow and my hid projectors are so huge that it wont work and i would have to buy a whole new set of e-code projectors.
but i see so much better.. looks really nice im really happy with it and i am officially cancelling the halo projectors project.

----

and the biggest question everyone been asking me is the cost...

HID Projectors = 185

Phillips D2S Bulbs = 70

Nissan Maxima Ballast = 160 with OSRAM XENARC D2S Bulbs

Crystal Clear Headlights = 142 

Labor and Custom Shrouds and Custom Back Housing and aiming = 300

you do all the math. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

HID Projectors = 200

Phillips D2S Bulbs = 70

Nissan Maxima Ballast = 160

Crystal Clear Headlights = 185 ( retail but of course i bought it for way less )

Labor and Custom Shrouds and Custom Back Housing and aiming = 300

------------------

so are we looking at a total of $915??!! (300+200+185+160+70)

thats WAY TOO MUCH money. (atleast 4 my broke ass) 
ill just stick with my stock heads


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

keep in mind that this is over the span of 2 years as well.

EDIT : EXACT PRICES ARE UP.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> keep in mind that this is over the span of 2 years as well.
> 
> EDIT : EXACT PRICES ARE UP.


i completely understand LIU... its just a lot of dough IMHO.

but they turned out very nice and im sure ur damn proud of them too. its cool to see something so custom that U thought of come to life.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> I'm curious what is cheaper:
> Re-doin the crystals or since you completely gutted them anyway, cutting up a set of halos.
> 
> Either way, looks nice. But it isn't about how well they look, its how well they help you see.
> ...


oh seth we didnt gut the crystal headlights... we just opened them up and insert it from outside in and secure it with bolts and stuff and used the stock aiming bolts to aim it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> i completely understand LIU... its just a lot of dough IMHO.
> 
> but they turned out very nice and im sure ur damn proud of them too. its cool to see something so custom that U thought of come to life.


thanks for the kind compliments white.. i been dreaming of this day since 2 years ago when i first got my nissan and when i first saw the headlights of the audi , bmw and such..

this is my dream and it has come true. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im glad you got what you wanted, id like to see some light output, I honestly dont like the look of that surrounding.. reflector? arouynd tthe projector.. i would have inserted the projector, and let some of that HID light bounce off the crystal reflector.. you would have still gotten the very nice beam pattern.. but.. actually, i still like the look of crystal heads with H4 hid..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I'm not fa fan of the foil either, what would look good would be like a big solid piece with a hole in the middle that fills up the entire headlight. something like fiberglass or C/f.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LIU, on a place to mount the ballast/s, do they have to be on the drivers side? if not, pass side wheelwell. 

also, for the stock wiring look, smallest split-loom the wires will take, and then do a spiral of electrical tape the full length of it, and tape the ends up real well.......looks pretty good IMO.

just sum idears


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Day Pix*
























Warm Up







Warm Up
























High Beams


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the light output isnt as white as it is during the day but it really nice when it is nice and black when it outside


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I wouldn't do that red city light thing, or blue either, because thats a fast way to get a ticket.
Still think its cool though.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Hmm,
> I wouldn't do that red city light thing, or blue either, because thats a fast way to get a ticket.
> Still think its cool though.
> 
> Seth


yea i didnt plan on doing red. i was planning on doing white.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow. did i metnion these look sooooo sexy!!!!!
i didn't look at all the pics from yesterday, but these new ones in the daytime: yummy. :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beam pattern pix


















i will have more night shot pictures later on.

still adjusting the headlights a bit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here ares some night pix before the aiming.

will take more pix after the aiming later on when i get the digital back.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn Liu, that looks real good


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those pictures were of before the adjustments.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIU... those are bright as f***, very nice.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> LIU... those are bright as f***, very nice.


nothing can compare to the power of XENON GAS


gotta love it baybee !


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

physically, they look weird. Not ugly, guess im so used to Bmw headlights and projector head lights. Light output is excellent though. Goodjob.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

would be freakin awesome if they were quad lense (even if the other 2 were halogen).


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

damn, you're right, you cant knock the light output on those.......those are sweet!!! it does look kind of odd with the light centered on the headlight, but i'm sure know you were going for a unique look. its not bad, just different. mad props :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nvm.. already posted on the prev pages.

i will have hi beam pix later on.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ooooooooo,. those new hl's make your LED turn sigs look blue  


oh yah, HOLY FSKN, OMFG those are bright........damn..........THAT WASNT HIGH!?!?!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope all low beam


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> physically, they look weird. Not ugly, guess im so used to Bmw headlights and projector head lights. Light output is excellent though. Goodjob.


i agree...but jesus fucking christ they are bright


----------

